

Flubber is real - hoare
http://www.upi.com/Odd_News/2015/06/05/Mysterious-green-sea-creature-captured-on-video-in-Taiwan/3701433507573/?spt=rrs&or=11

======
gus_massa
Blogspam. Original new:
[http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/newsvideo/weirdnewsvideo/116...](http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/newsvideo/weirdnewsvideo/11653731/Mystery-
worm-like-sea-creature-causes-panic-in-Taiwan.html)

Wikipedia article about ribbon worms:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nemertea](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nemertea)

